# Help with Plant Identification.



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

It came with some of the shrimp I bought and I have no idea what it is. I stuck it in the substrate and in half a day it grew 1 1/2 inches.. Grows extremely fast. It also branches off at nodes. I circled them to pin point them. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

looks like a typical hornwort to me


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

bettalover said:


> looks like a typical hornwort to me


thank you.


----------

